# how much cranberry juice for a yeast infection?



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

I think I may have a yeast infection so I thought I'd start drinking some cranberry juice to help fight it. Only problem is I don't really like it, but I could chug some everyday & not have it be a big deal.

So how much...8 oz? 12 oz? more?


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

unless its unsweetened you'd be doing more harm than good.
But I think there are better food treatments for yeast, cranberry is more for UTI kidney stuff.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiloh*
unless its unsweetened you'd be doing more harm than good.
But I think there are better food treatments for yeast, cranberry is more for UTI kidney stuff.

can you give me some suggestions. One of the websites I was lookingat mentioned cranberry juice (it's unsweetened, dd loves it!)


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yah, if u're having a yeast infection you could either try adding more acidophilus to your diet (like, more plain yogurt) or getting some acidophilus pills from your health food store (be sure to get the kind that is refridgerated and be sure to keep it in the fridge when u get home, too) or you could try getting some grape fruit seed extract, which is very powerful in it's yeast fighting properties.

I just finished using grapefruit seed extract to help me get rid of thrush (yeast in the breasts and in baby's mouth) and I had the liquid kind.

I got that kind because I took it in some orange juice, and also mixed some with water to put it onto my nipples to get rid of the yeast infection, and also just in case I needed to give some to my baby too. (If the "infant acidophilus" had not worked for him, I would have done a little bit of diluted grapefruit seed extract with him too, but the infant acidophilus worked so I didn't have too.)

But if you don't have to do all of that, then I would highly suggest the capsule/pill (or whatever) grapefruit seed extract, because taking the liquid internally is extremely bitter even in the juice I took it with.









But I also used to have recurrent UTI's before I got pregnant, and cranberries are more for that. I used to always take cranberry pills because I hate the taste of cranberry juice. But I think that's a little mix up in info, for I have never seen it used for the treatment of yeast infections.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

You can get cranberry juice capsules. Think they are pricey. Cant remember the name of them.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

garlic is also good for yeast infections.
above all don't create good environment for yeast...
avoid long baths with bubbles/soaps, douching, tampons..
then interally avoid becoming 'sugary' try more acidic foods


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks mamas.

I don't do baths or douche & rarely use tampons anymore. What about the diva cup? Actually it seems related to my cycle. I've had symptoms the past few months between my periods.

For the foods should they be raw, like the garlic or can the yogurt be baked into stuff? I have to look at what sugar I can cut (I'm sure there's plenty) and what are some other examples of acidic foods?

I'll check out the gse at the hfs tomorrow.

I haven't had a yeast infection in probably 10 or 12 years. I forgot how uncomfortable they are!


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm not sure (and anyone can feel free to correct me) but I think that the yogurt needs to stay cool (just like the refridgerated acidophilus I mentioned) because it has live cells and/or enzymes help to regulate your body's natural flora and fauna. I'm not sure, but cooking the yogurt in particularly might kill off some of those beneficial cells and make it less effective in treating your yeast infection.

But I am not sure about that. I would just eat it plain (no flavor and sugar) and raw just in case. Or you could always just take acidophilus pills that stay refrigerated.


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

This page has a TON of really great and detailed treatments for yeast infections. http://www.msu.edu/user/eisthen/yeast/
They also give a lits of causes so that might shead a little light. As for the Diva, what have you been washing it with? I would definatly recomend boiling it for now (to kill all the evil yeasites), and maybe only clean it in hot water and boiling for a while (that's all I ever do anyway). HTH!

~Kelsie


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soygurl*
...As for the Diva, what have you been washing it with? I would definatly recomend boiling it for now (to kill all the evil yeasites), and maybe only clean it in hot water and boiling for a while (that's all I ever do anyway). HTH!

~Kelsie

Thanks for the website...I'll check it out! I've been doing most of the recommended things I've seen but this got me thinking. I generally just wash the diva with hot water & then put it away until next month & this may be a big part of the problem! Do you just boil water in a pot & drop it in? How long...5 minutes I guess would kill anything. I may have to get a separate pot for this







...I have issues with stuff that I use for food.


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

Cranberry juice is good for urinary tract infections. It does not help yeast infections.


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

I usually boil my diva before and after each cycle. I think 5 minutes is perfect. And the way I think about it, the pot is obveously hot enough to kill anything, as well as the water, so there isn't any problem with using the same pot for this and food, but if you still feel wierd about it, a seperate pot couldn't hurt. Just be sure to use plenty of water, and don't forget about it! I did that once, and ended up destroying my cup and the pot, and filling my house with smoke. Oops! Just make sure to set a loud timer or something, lol!

~Kelsie


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soygurl*
I usually boil my diva before and after each cycle. I think 5 minutes is perfect. And the way I think about it, the pot is obveously hot enough to kill anything, as well as the water, so there isn't any problem with using the same pot for this and food, but if you still feel wierd about it, a seperate pot couldn't hurt. Just be sure to use plenty of water, and don't forget about it! I did that once, and ended up destroying my cup and the pot, and filling my house with smoke. Oops! Just make sure to set a loud timer or something, lol!

~Kelsie

I *know* that it will kill anything but it's totally a mental thing with me.

And I know what you mean about forgetting... I've done that with my contact case before (now I set the timer).


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bu's mama*
I *know* that it will kill anything but it's totally a mental thing with me.

Lol, yeah I get it. You should be able to find a cheap pot at a thrift store or something though.


----------



## tiller (May 18, 2016)

The general recommendation for the amount of cranberry juice is 8 to 10 ounces. You can know more on its nutrition & other health benefits that it provides. Please check the following link for further details: http://www.foods4betterhealth.com/is-cranberry-juice-good-for-you-31895


----------



## Liddia (Nov 12, 2017)

This is a good book *Yeastinfectionnomore*


----------

